# Where did the hell all the smileys gone?



## Pisis (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey what happened to the forum...? 
Not only it is worst and less bright then the old design but even it doesn't feature smileys....

I'm sad with this...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

I kinda miss the smilies too. Ah well. (insert sad looking smiley here)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

Found 'em. They're in the long "Post Reply", but not in Quick Reply.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

Pisis, u can change the screen type in ur User CP area.... I'm currently using the filux skin....

I like the new forum and all the different features.... U'll get used to it Pisis...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 26, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Found 'em. They're in the long "Post Reply", but not in Quick Reply.



Where? I see just "Mark Topic" smileys menu but no those regular emoticons...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, I guess that's it then. At least for now. Maybe we'll be able to import some more somehow. We'll have to run it by horse I guess.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 26, 2006)

But some of them still work... Check out: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/showthread.php?t=923&page=16

Here is a try:


----------



## Pisis (Mar 26, 2006)

Strange... The tags probably work but the pictures aren't installed (or associated yet)...
Between "Here is a try:" and "", there is several smiley tags inserted....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Actually im really disliking the new forum style, too complex...the feature for showing where new posts are isnt nearly apparent enough, there's too much wasted space at the sides, the avatar area and username at the side of the posts is too large and the posting area too small, theres only 15 posts to each page, clicking the main title for a thread takes you to the first page and not the last, and theres generally too much going on on screen at once...If I was a person looking to join id be put off entirely with this new set-up...It seemed ok looking at the beta but in practise is far inferior to the old style...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm having to relearn everything. Like right now I'm trying to figure out how to insert attachments to PM's. I can't see how at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

CC, you can change the number of posts per page and other options in the edit options menu in your user control panel.

It is not too bad for me as I use other forums which use this board...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

I figured that out just now which makes it slightly better, but the vital things still suck...some forums are saying theres new posts when there arent, and some are saying there are when there isnt...

Really disliking this style...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

yes i've noticed the new post notifications are that noticable and often wrong, and i wouldn't mind seeing a link back to the other forums at the bottom of the page as well as the top, other than that i like it............


----------



## Clave (Mar 26, 2006)

Bring 'em back!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

Why actually has the old style changed? I really liked that...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

They are back...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

Kewl but I still don't see the Smileys Menu at the left side of the Post window, as it used to be...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Why actually has the old style changed? I really liked that...



The admin features are better...but thats the only thing thats better, the rest sucks...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2006)

I disagree.... I like it, as well as the Filux skin....Some things can be tweaked alittle, and Im getting ready to start a thread in the Moderator Forum and list some discrepancies that I've found for David to address....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 28, 2006)

How is that DAVID? That's the question..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

what? David is Horse's real name, it's mine too, as it happens


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Mine's Dan, which is a far superior name...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

but mine's endorsed by God


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

As is mine, Daniel and the lions den. Dont know the story but its something to do with religion


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

lions? i kill bloody giants! plus my name means loved by all/God..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Giants are fictional characters, lions are not. So David kills imaginary people 

And if you mean giants as in tall people, I dont see you killing me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

i could have you anyday, tubby


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

I beat Chris in an arm wrestle yesterday


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah but rosie held off chris, what does that say about chris 

more to the point what does that say about rosie


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with the new look nor it's functions, maybe you guys need to grab some smilies for your photobucket acct and then you can call them your own and post anytime ..........

press on you pussies


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

I use my smilies from my photobucket...


----------

